# $20 deposit for 'mandatory' tour



## markymark (May 28, 2012)

Last year when I went to Vacation Villas in Kissimmee, as a Westgate owner, I was required to pay a $20 dollar deposit when making an appointment for my mandatory tour around the property which was returnable on attending the tour.  This was the first time I has encountered this but I couldn't help feeling that this was potentially fraudulent.  Is it in the Westgate contract that you must attend this tour?  Has anyone else been able to get out of this without being hassled by a guest services representative?  I would nearly consider paying the deposit and not bothering to attend the tour but then you end up being diddled out of $20.  Any advice?  I'm heading back again this year but I really don't care for going though all this again this year.


----------



## Dori (May 28, 2012)

You are under absolutely no obligation to attend any of their presentations. Westagate is famous for using these scare tactics to get people to sign up for their high-pressure sales pitches. 

Dori


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 28, 2012)

markymark said:


> Last year when I went to Vacation Villas in Kissimmee, as a Westgate owner, I was required to pay a $20 dollar deposit when making an appointment for my mandatory tour around the property which was returnable on attending the tour.  This was the first time I has encountered this but I couldn't help feeling that this was potentially fraudulent.  Is it in the Westgate contract that you must attend this tour?  Has anyone else been able to get out of this without being hassled by a guest services representative?  I would nearly consider paying the deposit and not bothering to attend the tour but then you end up being diddled out of $20.  Any advice?  I'm heading back again this year but I really don't care for going though all this again this year.[/QUOTE
> 
> NO resort can make you  do a sales pitch/tour if you are just using your   own week. Wyndham parking pass people  give it  a good  try.
> 
> ...


----------



## markymark (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately I am also a PHT owner but that's another story.


----------



## sstug (May 28, 2012)

I'm shocked they did this to an owner!  I haven't stayed there recently and was thinking about going this year.  I hope they don't try to pull this with me.  I may have to come up with a good response just in case...

How did they do it? Did they refuse to check you in unless you gave the deposit?  Actually, I've never made an appointment for a tour, did they require this at checkin?  

I know they told my niece she couldn't use some facilities (forget what - maybe paddle boats) until they went for a presentation.  I was livid when she told me this upon their return.

They were none too pleased with me at my last presentation in the big sales room.  Tried telling me something I didn't like and wanted me to sign something (again, forget the details, something they never informed me of).  Well, my voice started getting much louder as I got angrier and heads started turning.  They didn't seem to appreciate me disturbing other potential buyers. If I remember correctly, they got me out pretty quick after that.  It wasn't a ploy on my part...I just reacted naturally to their sleazy approach.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 28, 2012)

markymark said:


> <<SNIPPED>> . . . being diddled out of $20. . .



I've never heard of this use of the word "diddled".  Makes me laugh.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 28, 2012)

Westgate pulled this crap with us back in 2000 as exchangers. Told us we had to attend a "maintenance meeting" or we'd be billed for anything they found wrong with the unit when we left. So I played the game with the exception that my wife didn't show up. The salesman had kittens saying it was mandatory she attend. I countered that, if it were a maintenance meeting, I had my list of things I had found wrong with the unit. If it was a sales presentation in disguise, they could stick it. He went on with his rant and I went to the front desk and demanded the resort manager, who told me the salesman was incorrect in his statement about being billed for issues with the unit.

Since that time, we've spent 4 nights in another Westgate resort. On the whole we tyipcally avoid haveing anything to do with Westgate.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 28, 2012)

If you paid the $20 with a credit card, dispute the charge.  If they get dinged with enough chargebacks, they'll stop.  (And if they don't, they'll lose their merchant account.)


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2012)

Club Intrawest asked us for a $20 deposit when I was skiing at Whistler a few years ago. My friend wanted to learn more about their offer, so we did it and as soon as we showed up for the meeting they returned the $20. Of course, getting them to stop the meeting and give us our 'gift' required us to stand up and talk loudly about buying on the resale market...


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 29, 2012)

The $20 deposit is a very common requirement especially for tours set up off site.  The no show rate is very high for the free gifts and much lower if guests must put down a refundable deposit.


----------



## theo (May 29, 2012)

*Good policy...*



dougp26364 said:


> On the whole we tyipcally avoid having anything to do with Westgate.



Certainly a wise and prudent stance... 

David Sea Gull and his pack of lying, thieving minions are (IMnsHO) the scum of the earth. There is (IMnsHO) *no* name which has sullied the already tarnished image of the timeshare industry more than Wastegate. Celebrity Resorts (now reincarnated as Legacy Vacation Club) has made occasional runs at that championship, but even those parasites can't compare to Siegel's Wastegate.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 29, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> I've never heard of this use of the word "diddled". Makes me laugh.


 
Compared to the usual use of the word, in this contex it's perfect


Booked wife and daughter into a Wastegate Exchange in Orlando, the Resort Hosts were so disapointed that I wasn't there making them unbookable for a "tor-tour"


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2012)

theo said:


> David Sea Gull and his pack of lying, thieving minions are (IMnsHO) the scum of the earth. There is (IMnsHO) *no* name which has sullied the already tarnished image of the timeshare industry more than Wastegate. Celebrity Resorts (now reincarnated as Legacy Vacation Club) has made occasional runs at that championship, but even those parasites can't compare to Siegel's Wastegate.



Now, where *IS* that 'Like' button? +1. Well said!

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2012)

I think the word I'm stuck on in the OP is *mandatory*. There is no way I'd put up with any mandatory tours once I was an owner, even if they didn't make it mandatory to put up a $20 deposit.


----------



## markymark (May 29, 2012)

sstug said:


> I'm shocked they did this to an owner!  I haven't stayed there recently and was thinking about going this year.  I hope they don't try to pull this with me.  I may have to come up with a good response just in case...
> 
> How did they do it? Did they refuse to check you in unless you gave the deposit?  Actually, I've never made an appointment for a tour, did they require this at checkin?
> 
> ...


----------



## rrlongwell (May 29, 2012)

markymark said:


> sstug said:
> 
> 
> > ... As I'm planning to exchange my week to go back to Vacation Village, I wanted to know my Ps and Qs and make sure that I wasn't in breach of some sub-claus in my contract.
> ...


----------



## markymark (May 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> markymark said:
> 
> 
> > From reviewing this thread, no doubt the one in invisable ink added after the purchase of the timeshare.
> ...


----------



## Margariet (May 29, 2012)

Many timeshare resorts ask $20 for a presentation to attend. It's just to be more certain that you will actually show up. You will always get the $20 back before or after the presentation. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## scootr5 (May 29, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Many timeshare resorts ask $20 for a presentation to attend. It's just to be more certain that you will actually show up. You will always get the $20 backhttp://tugbbs.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1300289 before or after the presentation. Nothing to worry about.



Sure, but in this case they are being told the presentation is "mandatory" for owners.


----------



## Margariet (May 29, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Sure, but in this case they are being told the presentation is "mandatory" for owners.



That is either a misunderstanding or a mispresentation of the employee. It is unlawful to make a person attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to pay $20 for a presentation. Even with the $20 deposit they won't force you. If you won't pay the deposit you still will be able to attend the presentation. Always remember your rights as a customer!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 29, 2012)

It's not like they charged $20 for your parking pass, which they said you would get back if/when you attend a presentation. :rofl:


----------



## scootr5 (May 29, 2012)

Margariet said:


> That is either a misunderstanding or a mispresentation of the employee. It is unlawful to make a person attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to pay $20 for a presentation. Even with the $20 deposit they won't force you. If you won't pay the deposit you still will be able to attend the presentation. Always remember your rights as a customer!



I agree that it's likely there was a misunderstanding (or more likely _lie_ by the salesperson).


----------



## theo (May 30, 2012)

*Yes and no --- a minor clarification...*



Margariet said:


> <snip> It is unlawful to make a person attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to pay $20 for a presentation. Even with the $20 deposit they won't force you. <snip>



Well, it's not literally "unlawful" (i.e., in violation of an actual statute), but it's certainly unethical, deceptive, inappropriate and utterly absurd for Wastegate sales weasels to present a poorly disguised sales pitch / tour as a "requirement" (...let alone charge for the privilege).  

Frankly, I wouldn't put *anything* past Westgate; they really "set the bar" quite high for despicable and contemptuous behavior.


----------



## Talent312 (May 30, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> It's not like they charged $20 for your parking pass, which they said you would get back if/when you attend a presentation. :rofl:



At one resort I stayed (Palm Beach Shores), they charge non-owners a $6/day parking fee (self or valet).
However, in a call inviting us to attend a presentation, they offered a permanent parking pass as a "gift."
We passed.


----------



## theo (May 30, 2012)

*Time is money too...*



Talent312 said:


> At one resort I stayed (Palm Beach Shores), they charge non-owners a $6/day parking fee (self or valet).
> However, in a call inviting us to attend a presentation, they offered a permanent parking pass as a "gift."
> We passed.



So....several wasted and forever lost *hours* of your life while on vacation was worth more than $42?


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2012)

Margariet said:


> *That is either a misunderstanding or a mispresentation *of the employee. It is unlawful to make a person attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to attend a presentation. No one can force anyone to pay $20 for a presentation. Even with the $20 deposit they won't force you. If you won't pay the deposit you still will be able to attend the presentation. Always remember your rights as a customer!



It's neither. It's just Westgate. 

As I said earlier, the attempted to force my wife and I through threat of being billed for any issues with our unit if we refused to attend a "maintenance meeting" where both the husband and wife have to attend  When I showed up alone the sales rep about had a stroke. When I told him my wife wasn't going to show up I'm pretty certain he did have a stroke. 

Westgate is possibly the most un-ethical company on the planet. I'm sure there was no misrepresentation or misunderstanding. It's just business as usual for Westgate.


----------



## Talent312 (May 30, 2012)

Quote: "At one resort I stayed (Palm Beach Shores), they charge non-owners a $6/day parking fee (self or valet). However, in a call inviting us to attend a presentation, they offered a permanent parking pass as a 'gift.' We passed." 



theo said:


> So....several wasted and forever lost *hours* of your life while on vacation was worth more than $42?



I wasn't about to prostitute myself (or my time) for $42.
I won't 'work' for $$ (or anything else) while on vacation.


----------



## theo (May 30, 2012)

*I was just joking around...*



Talent312 said:


> I wasn't about to prostitute myself (or my time) for $42.
> I won't 'work' for $$ (or anything else) while on vacation.



My posed question was rhetorical and asked in jest; I knew already that you're much smarter than that.


----------



## Talent312 (May 30, 2012)

theo said:


> My posed question was rhetorical and asked in jest; I knew already that you're much smarter than that.



_Thanks... I thought you made a good point._
Some folks think they're getting something for nothing. Its never "nothing."


----------



## markymark (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been on my holiday and have come back again.  Westgate are now offering $50 (at Westgate Palace anyway) for attendance at a guest review.  They have abandoned the presentations and offers to upgrade motif adopted in the past in favour for this "tell us what you think" option.

The guy at the desk admitted that we didn't have to go, so we courtly said, thanks - we wont!


----------

